# toilet



## Soledad Medina

Sigo traduciendo un folleto que describe residencias de lujo.  Y todavía estoy en los baños.  El cliente me ha advertido que no quiere que traduzco toilet como inodoro.  Toilet room lo traduje como cuarto de baño, pero ahora tengo que traducir:

Elongated Designer Toilets
Inodoros alargados creados por diseñador

Debo cambiar la palabra inodoros por otra.  ¿Alguna sugerencia?
Gracias anticipadas.
SM


----------



## Bilma

Retrete, escusado.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Gracias, Bilma, pero mi cliente encuentra que no es elegante poner retrete, inodoro y mucho menos escusado.

¿Se te ocurre otra opción?  Tengo el cerebro echando humo y no se me ocurre nada.
Cariños
Soledad


----------



## lily8

How about "sanitario"? 

Although it sounds like a general term...


----------



## PPC

Creo que se te acaban las posibilidades...

Puedes usar "guater"


----------



## Casusa

aquí la decimos taza.

*taza 4.* f. Receptáculo del retrete.


----------



## Eugin

Hola Soledad!
Creo que la opción de Lily es la más acertada y neutral. No creo que nadie se confunda con "sanitarios"... queda bastante claro que te estás refiriendo a los toilets o inodoros....

Un abrazo y fuerza para terminar esa traducción que te saca canas verdes, jeje !!!


----------



## insurrecta

La única otra palabra  además de retrete, escusado y váter, es taza… me suena a que tu cliente cree las palabras en inglés suenan más bonitas. J


----------



## Bilma

Soledad Medina said:


> Gracias, Bilma, pero mi cliente encuentra que no es elegante poner retrete, inodoro y mucho menos escusado.
> 
> ¿Se te ocurre otra opción? Tengo el cerebro echando humo y no se me ocurre nada.
> Cariños
> Soledad


 

That is what I thought!

Si quiere algo "elegante" que deje toilet.


----------



## mariposita

Bilma said:


> That is what I thought!
> 
> Si quiere algo "elegante" que deje toilet.


 
¿De verdad? Porque *toilet *no suena nada fino en inglés...  Pero *toilette*, con una buena pronunciación francesa, oh, la, la...


----------



## Bilma

mariposita said:


> ¿De verdad? Porque *toilet *no suena nada fino en inglés... Pero *toilette*, con una buena pronunciación francesa, oh, la, la...


 

I was kidding! I love the guater option (kidding again!)


----------



## Soledad Medina

Muchas gracias a todos por sus valiosos esfuerzos. Mi cliente quiere ser tan elegante que llega a ser "picuo" (perdonen la palabra pero los cubanos la usamos mucho).  O sea que de tanto afan de refinamiento termina en el ridículo.

Bueno, creo que en última instancia dejo toilet en inglés y si insiste en que la quite dejaré inodoro y le diré que esa es la palabra que aparece en el diccionario.  ¿Cuándo me sacaré la lotería?

Mi cariño y gratitud para todos.
Soledad


----------



## insurrecta

Yo trabajo en una revista de decoración y diseño de interiores. Utilizamos mucho “sanitario” (y nuestros clientes dedicados a la venta de éstos ni los diseñadores cuyas casas exhibimos en nuestra publicación tienen problemas con el término), aunque en Puerto Rico se utiliza comúnmente “inodoro”. “Taza”, “escusado”, “váter” y “retrete” no son palabras de uso de los puertorriqueños. No obstante, al leer con calma las definiciones de cada término en el DRAE, me parece que “taza”, “retrete”, “escusado” y “sanitario” son los más apropiados; en cambio, la definición tanto de “inodoro” como de “váter” es: “se dice especialmente del aparato que se coloca en los escusados de las casas y en los evacuatorios públicos para impedir el paso de los malos olores”, por lo que no creo que son los términos más adecuados.
My two cents.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Si inodoro es 'política u olfativamente incorrecto', quizá taza de retrete (nombre usual en los catálogos de material sanitario) no sea mucho más aceptable.


----------



## insurrecta

Quizá no me expliqué. Lo que quise decir es que no tengo problema con “inodoro”. De hecho, es el término de uso general donde yo vivo. Entiendo, no empece, que una publicación quiera usar un sinónimo un poco más “elegante”. Sin embargo, lo “inapropiado” no es por política ni olor, sino por la definición misma. El DRAE indica que “inodoro” y “váter” son aparatos que se colocan EN la taza con el propósito de eliminar los malos olores, por lo que no se refieren a la taza misma. Fue un señalamiento.


----------



## heidita

En España decimos 

*servicio*

(de hecho es la palabra más común)


----------



## Soledad Medina

Les doy las gracias a cada uno de ustedes por sus valiosos aportes que han sido de gran ayuda para mí.
Reciban un saludo lleno de cariño y profunda gratitud
Soledad


----------



## heidita

Soledad Medina said:


> Sigo traduciendo un folleto que describe residencias de lujo. Y todavía estoy en los baños. El cliente me ha advertido que no quiere que traduzco toilet como inodoro. Toilet room lo traduje como cuarto de baño, pero ahora tengo que traducir:
> 
> Elongated Designer Toilets
> Inodoros alargados creados por diseñador
> 
> Debo cambiar la palabra inodoros por otra. ¿Alguna sugerencia?
> Gracias anticipadas.
> SM


 
*Servicios/inodoros alargados de diseño*

*Y para que se te alegre la noche: mi marido ha dicho que pongas: ¡meadero!*


----------



## heidita

¡¡Pues ya lo tenemos Sole!!!!!

Se le acaba de ocurrir a la genio de ordequin.

*ASEO*


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Caramba, Heidita, como me has hecho reir!!!  No pensé que esta noche pudiera reirme tanto con lo agotada que me siento.  Dile a tu sabio marido que me encanta su sugerencia.  

Ah, y mi gratitud para Ordequin.  No puedo quejarme pues he recibido muchísimos aportes.

!Mi inmensa gratitud para todos!!!
Los quiero mucho
Soledad


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Con todos mis respetos a la RAE y a su diccionario, creo que la definición de 'inodoro' es ambigua, y de ahí que insurrecta entienda que se pone EN la taza, cuando la Academia dice que se pone en el escusado (retrete); o sea, en la estancia o cuarto, no en el aparato. 
El aparato sanitario en cuestión es llamado en España taza; y donde esa palabra no sea usual, habrá otra de ese significado.
Porque si no me equivoco, estamos hablando de una pieza, habitualmente de cerámica, que se utiliza para lo que todos sabemos. No del servicio, el aseo, el escusado, el cuarto de baño, etc. 
Ahora bien, si hablamos de la estancia en que ese aparato se coloca, acompañado habitualmente de otras piezas de material sanitario, lo usual es decir 'cuarto de baño' cuando es él de una vivienda o una edificación residencial (como la habitación de un hotel) y 'servicio' cuando es de un edificio público (como un bar, o un teatro), donde hablar de baño está fuera de lugar.
Entiéndanme, cuando digo usual, hablo de una parte de España, que creo mayoritaria. Pero en todas partes de habla española entendemos los términos usuales de otras, sin que nadie levanta una ceja de extrañeza o se le ponga la cara tal como esta .
Saludos cordiales para todos.


----------



## danielfranco

Y además, "toilet" es un término "a medias", ya que el aparato de cerámica para hacer depósitos excretorios se le dice de acuerdo a su, este, técnica para deshacerse de dicho depósito...
[*carraspeo*]

"*Dry/Flush/Squat/Chemical/etc. *toilet"

Yo también voto por "sanitario".


----------



## Morion

Hola,
En mi opinión la palabra correcta es sanitario. Es el término que se utiliza profesionalmente en España. No me gusta la opción ASEO porque aquí se entiende como el cuarto de baño. Tú vas al aseo y puedes hacer cualquier cosa allí, desde ducharte o secarte el pelo hasta vomitar. Pero por aseo no se entiende taza de váter. Si lo que te refieres es propiamente a la taza y retrete es cierto que no es muy elegante, solo te quedan dos opciones correctas: inodoro y sanitario que es más neutral. Independientemente de lo que tu cliente diga (que debe ser un poco ignorante en estos temas).

Nota: Pero por sanitarios también se entiende el resto de elementos del cuarto de baño: bañera, plato de ducha, lavabo, bidet...


----------



## padredeocho

Todos de estudes se equivocan.  La palabra mas elegante es 
EL TRONO!


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Cierto. ¿Como no había caído? El TRONO por supuesto. Ha tardado más de dos meses, y es de agradecer que haya sido un nativo de los Estados Unidos de Norteamérica quien nos lo ha recordado. 
Ser padre de ocho da mucha sabiduría


----------



## gotitadeleche

padredeocho said:


> Todos de estudes se equivocan.  La palabra mas elegante es
> EL TRONO!



Just what I was thinking!!  Elegant indeed!


----------



## elbeto

¿Como que no quieren que uses inodoro?
Bueno, pues traduce: *Letrina*  ¿así o más elegante?



Casusa said:


> aquí la decimos taza.


Sí, "taza" solita o "taza de baño" es una opción, pero no creo que suene muy elegante.



Eugin said:


> Creo que la opción de Lily es la más acertada y neutral. No creo que nadie se confunda con "sanitarios"... queda bastante claro que te estás refiriendo a los toilets o inodoros....


En México, si dices "sanitarios" o "servicios," se entiende que te refieres al "cuarto de baño."



mariposita said:


> ¿De verdad? Porque *toilet *no suena nada fino en inglés... Pero *toilette*, con una buena pronunciación francesa, oh, la, la...


Yo digo que toilette sería buena opción... elegante y refinada, siempre y cuando se pronuncie bien y se diga en un ámbito de hispanoparlantes.  
[Seguramente si el folleto lo lee un francés, le sonará igual de "poco elegante," a decir de las personas que te pidieron la traducción.]



padredeocho said:


> Todos de estudes se equivocan. La palabra mas elegante es
> EL TRONO!


Estimado padredeocho: 
¡Cuentas con mi voto!
[Voy al trono y regreso...]


----------



## heidita

Yo sigo pensando que la mejor opción fue la de mi joya: meadero. 
¡¡No es elegante pero muy llamativa!!


----------



## elbeto

heidita said:


> Yo sigo pensando que la mejor opción fue la de mi joya: meadero.
> ¡¡No es elegante pero muy llamativa!!


Este, pero como lo digo... la taza no sirve solo para mear...


----------



## mariposita

elbeto said:


> Este, pero como lo digo... la taza no sirve solo para mear...


 
El abuelo de mi marido lo llamaba *el cagatorio*--para gustos colores...


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

elbeto said:


> Este, pero como lo digo... la taza no sirve solo para mear...


 
Aparte de otro uso obvio, hay un tercero que se describe como 'abrazarse a Roca' y que sirve para liberarse del exceso de vino.
(Para quienes no lo sepan, Roca es una de las mayores marcas mundiales de aparatos sanitarios, entre otros productos)

Y yo no llamaría aseo a la taza del retrete/baño/escusado/xxx. No estoy propicio a asearme en ese aparato sanitario.


----------



## elbeto

mariposita said:


> El abuelo de mi marido lo llamaba *el cagatorio*--para gustos colores...


Pero, pero, no solo sirve para cagar...  
[Ya me callo, pues.]

Si la idea es ser elegante para complacer a los muy finos clientes de la empresa, entonces yo te sugiero algo como:
"... y de diseño especial, elegante y pomposo, _*el trono de sus majestades*_ se encuentra a un lado del..."


----------



## gotitadeleche

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Aparte de otro uso obvio, hay un tercero que se describe como 'abrazarse a Roca' y que sirve para liberarse del exceso de vino.
> (Para quienes no lo sepan, Roca es una de las mayores marcas mundiales de aparatos sanitarios, entre otros productos)
> 
> Y yo no llamaría aseo a la taza del retrete/baño/escusado/xxx. No estoy propicio a asearme en ese aparato sanitario.



For alcoholic excesses my husband would call it worshipping the porcelain goddess.


----------

